
San Francisco Bay Spanish Discovery - melenaboija
https://www.nps.gov/goga/learn/historyculture/san-francisco-bay-discovery-site.htm
======
melenaboija
It seems crazy from an European prospective the Bay Area is 200 years old
(from a western world development point of view of course)

